# Push button start



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

I noticed in a video I was watching that a gen 1 Cruze had a push button start? I was wondering if it would.be possible to retrofit a factory one into a Cruze that it didn't come stock

Thanks 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

armyofpunk said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I noticed in a video I was watching that a gen 1 Cruze had a push button start? I was wondering if it would.be possible to retrofit a factory one into a Cruze that it didn't come stock
> 
> ...


Anything is possible but this would require a huge amount of labor and money if you want it to work like the factory push button.

Push button starts work with a series of antennas/sensors around the car to detect whether the key fob is outside of the vehicle or inside. The car only starts if the fob is inside the car. If you were to retrofit something it would take much more effort than what it is worth to put those antennas/sensors in. If you didn't, the car could easily be stolen as someone could just press the button, start the car and go.

Push button starts aren't really all they're cracked up to be. I am currently running a Nissan Altima rental that has push button and I dislike it. The other day I was just trying to get it in to accessory mode without actually turning the car on and it was a huge task to try to do something so simple whereas all I would have had to do in my Cruze was turn the key halfway. Keyed ignitions are fool-proof and an ideal thing to have in a car. Factory push button starts have their own set of problems. I can't imagine what kind of headaches a retrofit push button system would cause.

t;ldr It's possible to do it but not worth the time or money just to be able to push a button to start the car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tend to agree with LiveTrash on this, but if you were to go ahead, the best bet would be to have a donor car to slowly swap parts with so that you get them all. You would also need a subscription to AllData or another manual.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

LiveTrash said:


> Anything is possible but this would require a huge amount of labor and money if you want it to work like the factory push button.
> 
> Push button starts work with a series of antennas/sensors around the car to detect whether the key fob is outside of the vehicle or inside. The car only starts if the fob is inside the car. If you were to retrofit something it would take much more effort than what it is worth to put those antennas/sensors in. If you didn't, the car could easily be stolen as someone could just press the button, start the car and go.
> 
> ...


Very true, it was more of a curiousity about simplicity or not. I just hate the giant key for the Cruze, coming from a cobalt its key was much smaller lol

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> Push button starts aren't really all they're cracked up to be.


I find it pretty nice. Just get into your car and go. No need to dig the key out of your pocket each time. Putting it into accessory is just a matter of pressing and holding (without your foot on the brake) until it comes on.

But retrofitting would be a pain. You've got those antennas and it's tightly connected to the BCM - the car's nerve center. You'd have to find a way to get something programmed into the BCM that didn't come from the factory. That's still something experimental. Some have done it by reprogramming the car to a different VIN that has the combination of options they want.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> I find it pretty nice. Just get into your car and go. No need to dig the key out of your pocket each time. Putting it into accessory is just a matter of pressing and holding (without your foot on the brake) until it comes on.
> 
> But retrofitting would be a pain. You've got those antennas and it's tightly connected to the BCM - the car's nerve center. You'd have to find a way to get something programmed into the BCM that didn't come from the factory. That's still something experimental. Some have done it by reprogramming the car to a different VIN that has the combination of options they want.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might look into a retrofit kit. You may have noticed that your key start isn't a "normal" key start. You're simply telling the computer you want the car to start - it does the rest. You can test this by just flicking the key to start and letting it go. You don't have to hold it until the engine catches.

Edit: there is this kit. No idea how well it works. Just something I found in a search.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Yeah I was looking into advancedkeys 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

armyofpunk said:


> Very true, it was more of a curiousity about simplicity or not. I just hate the giant key for the Cruze, coming from a cobalt its key was much smaller lol
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk



Try this then. Just-A-Key You can get these cheaper, but this one has the Chevy logo, the others I found are GMC. Buy it and bring it to your dealer to cut. I paid $2.00 and some change for them to cut it. Mine works great.

Once you have the cut key:

How to program a Chevy Cruze key.

Insert master key (original working key) into ignition.
Switch ignition ON.
Switch ignition OFF.
Remove master key.
Within 10 seconds insert new key and switch ignition ON.
New key now Programmed.
NOTE: A maximum of 8 keys can be programmed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It would have to be something that could handle 3 modes. 

Running mode
Accessory mode
Service mode

Accessory mode just needs a couple second push. Doesn't turn everything on. Goes off after 10 minutes I think it was. 

Service mode requires 5 seconds or something. Turns everything on except the motor. Will stay on till battery goes dead. Or turned off. 

I tried it in hopes of using torque to download the pids. Had to keep pushing button every 10 minutes till i found out about the service mode. ONly to find out torque never finishes the process after download is complete.


----------

